# what type is your best friend? and what is your type?



## MrMagpie

Myself: INTP
Best Friend of 8 Years: INFJ
Good Friend of 12 years: INFP


----------



## JoanCrawford

qwerty21 said:


> hi, this is my first thread, i was curious as to wheather there would be any patterns in types and their closest friends, like what functions they share and stuff:happy:


I think my best friend is an ISFP... I'm not sure though.


----------



## Master Mind

Intj, intj.

(Hmm... I find it curious that they didn't capitalize for some reason, despite my typing it in capitals.)


----------



## Calliver

I'm an INTP. My best friend is an INFJ I think. Maybe INFP. I know I'm right on the INF, just not the last one, haha. Can't remember which he scored. Anyway, the only thing that upsets me about him is that he never will concentrate on one thing, or only do one thing. He constantly has to change topics or things to do. For example, we're both playing a game and then as I'm setting up for another round he decides to take a walk through the forest or something else he does (Sometimes he just sleeps, and by sleeps I mean takes a nap, and by takes a nap I mean takes a nap every 2-3 hours for 2-3 hours). Anyway, we're still really close friends and that is the only annoyance I have with him.


----------



## Arbiter

INFJ, and my closest friend is an ENFP.


----------



## TooGood_ToBeTrue

My best friend is an ESFP and I am an INTJ.


----------



## Blazy

Closest friends are ISTJ and ESFP. I'm an INTP/J


----------



## Konigsberg

My closest friends are ENTP, ENFP, and another INTJ. My SO is an ISTJ.

>mfw when that's the complete list of all my friends
>but they're kind of close
>ok
>somewhat close
>mfw there's no real reaction image


----------



## Le9acyMuse

I can't have one best friend, according to my feelings. But I'm getting really close to the ISFJ. Hope to get closer.


----------



## entpIdeas

I'm ENTP he's ENFJ


----------



## Annietopia

I have a few best friends but my absolute best friend is an ISTJ and I'm an ENFP we're complete opposites in the mbti sense but no one gets me better than he does and makes me feel better than before I think he's one of the few friends I haven't gotten angry at in the span of knowing him for 9 years lol. 
My other friend is an INFP she's amazing even though we don't see each other often xD


----------



## Mammon

I think mine were an xSTP and a ESFP.The ESFP is really all about sports and everything that overloads his Se and the xSTP is about having a good time.


----------



## Linnifae

My two best friends are INFP and ISTJ oddly enough. I'm an ENFP. My INFP best friend is like my personality twin (I'm a weak E). We have so much in common it's scary and we get each other more than I would think possible. The ISTJ gives me balance and have a lot of common interests despite approaching things differently so we often have a lot of fun together and learn from each other in the process.


----------



## Kincsem

Me: INFJ. I have also scored a few times as a INTJ, so who knows. I'm me. Best friend: INTJ SO: ISTJ


----------



## SherlyDEDUCE

I'm an INTJ, and my best friend is an ENFP.
Coincidence? I think not.


----------



## hulia

My best friend is an ISFP, I'm sure. The other one is an ESXP. I'm an ISFJ.


----------



## turmauge

I'm ENTP; my closest friends are ISTP, INFP, ENFP,ENTP, INTP.

With the ISTP, who is my partner as well, we share Ti. And not too long ago I had been quasi-best friends with an ESTP for a while. I share Ne with the xNFPs, and it should go without saying that conversing with the xNTPs is like talking to another one of me because of mutual Ne-Ti. 

It's fairly obvious that I get along with people who share at least one function with me, and that it's hard for me to connect with people who have opposite functions (Si and/or Fe).


----------



## FiNe SiTe

My best friend is an ESFP and I'm an INFP.
We have known each other for about 4-6 years now.


----------



## Kitagawa Megumi

I don't know, really, don't really have a best friend anymore...
Well, I've moved away but we were close for the first two years, ever since I started University and she had a new boyfriend - we weren't close any longer, that's how I feel... 

Anyway, she's ISTJ 6w(?) 
And another friend whom I've got mixed feelings about, though he's seen enough of my shit to know me on some level - INFJ or INFP.
Someone I've begun to hang out with is an INTJ though. As you can see, I don't have a very wide social circle right now.


----------



## Doll

I have three main best friends. Their types are INTJ, ENFJ, and ISxJ (the last one is hard to tell... I think it might be F, but I could be wrong). I'm INFP or INFJ, still trying to sort through it all.


----------



## TheGirlWithTheCurls

I'm an ISFP and my best friend is an INTJ. The only time we don't really get along is if we're working on a project together at school, and she thinks I'm too lazy but I think she's too uptight, as expected. Other than that it's all smiles


----------



## qwerty21

hello, thank you to everyone who replyed to this thread.
the results so far are:

INFJ -lllll
ENTP-llll
ISTJ-lll
INTJ-lllll
ENFP-lll
INTP -lllllll
INFP-llll
ESFJ-l
ESTP-ll
ISFP-l
ISFJ-ll

12 types responded
N’s, p’s and I’s tend to flock together the most, there were only four people who had no function in common with their best friends 


F function shared
lllllllllllllllll
T function shared
llllllllllllllllll
N function shared
lllllllllllllllllllllllll
S function shared
lllllllllll
P function shared
lllllllllllllllllllll
J function shared
llllllllll
I function shared
llllllllllllllllllllllll
E function shared
lllllllllll

llll nothing In common


----------



## Tard

I am an INFJ and my best friend is either an ENTP or ENTJ, im pretty sure shes ENTJ though. Anyways, we get along suuuuper well. 

We have never ever gotten into a fight, but i can tell she gets frustrated with me every once in awhile when i dont want to go to a big social gathering, or participate in a game with a whole bunch of people...and then come up with last minute excuses why i dont want to go  she doesnt seem to be able to grasp that not everyone loves socializing. So yeah, thats the only time we clash.


----------



## Azure_Sky

I'm an INTP
My best friend is a very artistic INFP.
My close friend is harder to type. An ExxJ I believe. All I can say is that we are very different. She's a workaholic and zany.


----------



## Kitfool

I'm an ESFP and my best friend/long time roommate is an ISFJ. We get along well because she kind of acts like my mom. I can be a little ridiculous, and she humors me.


----------



## tanstaafl28

My best friend is an INFJ/enneagram 8 (My wife). One trait in common. 

My best friend who is a guy (my guess) INTJ/enneagram 5. Two traits in common.

As I recall, ENTP's are generally the most accepting type, is this not true?


----------



## wavves

I'm an ENFP and my best friends are INFJ,ENFJ,INTP,ESFP,ISFP


----------



## PlusX

I'm an ENFJ and my best friend is an INFJ.

It was incredible when we first met. She just sort of looked at me and smiled, our eyes locked and something clicked. We've always understood each other... we've guessed each other's darkest secrets, and we never have to ask "How are you?" But that's what best friends are like, especially when they're INFJ.


----------



## Jannik Miquel

i'm an ENTJ & my best friends are an ENTP, INTP, ESTP, & ENTJ


----------



## Luanne

My friends are INTP, ESFJ, 2 INFPs and... possibly an ESTP, I really don't know. I'm INFP (INFPs flocked together!)


----------



## Azure_Sky

Looks like I was a bit off. Turns out my best friend is an ISFP, not an INFP =P. It strange because we are a lot alike and have so many of the same interests. The more that I think about it, it makes sense. She always notices external things I don't.


----------



## sidekicklover22

ME: INFP

Best Friends as a Child:
ESTP
ESFJ
ISFJ
ENFP
ESFP

Best Friends in High School (Upon discovering MBTI):
INFJs
ENFPs
INTJ!
MANY ISFPs
INFPs
ENFJ

Currently:
Many INFPs
ENFP

I feel very blessed to of been close to every MBTI type at some point! <3 This is a very interesting study--I've recognized many patterns as well!  I can't wait to see what your findings cause, I'd love to compare it to what I've gathered!


----------



## Hruberen

INTP, my closest friend is INFJ and my second closest is ENTP.


----------



## Promethea

We are the same mbti/socionics type, and with the same enneagram tritype but in a little different order.


----------



## Michael Nihil

Both INTJ


----------



## Blystone

No best friend, favorite brother is an ISTJ though.


----------



## armyofdreamers

I'm an INFJ. My best friends are another INFJ and an ENFJ, and my boyfriend--who I count as my VERY best friend--is an INTP.


----------



## Apdenoatis

I'm INFJ 1w2; my best friends are xNxx (possibly ENTJ) 3w4, ISTJ 5w6, and ESFP 7w6.


----------



## RCOEI

INTJ. Don't have friends.


----------



## kohitsuji

I'm an INFJ and my best friend since 1st grade is an INTJ. My dad is an INTJ too, so I feel like I understand them better than the other types - even my own sometimes :tongue:

I'm also really tight with my brother who is an ENFP. We have our own special language.


----------



## violetscarletblue

I'm INFP, my three best friends are ESFP, ENFJ and ISFP.


----------



## passionista

I'm xNFJ, with quite borderline I/E. My "closest" friends are ESFP, ENFP, IxFP, ENTP, INTP, ISTP and ESTJ.


----------



## Jabberbroccoli

(I'm an ENTP)

I'll try and list my suspicions of the types of my close friend groups throughout life, starting in elementary school.

K-5th
Group Core- ENFJ and myself
ISTJ and ENTJ joined in
Then ESFP joined in

6-8th
(Different people) ENFJ, ISTJ, myself + INTP and ISFP

9th
INTJ, ESFP, ESFP, myself

10th
ESTP, ESTP, ESTJ, INTJ, ESFP, ESTP, ENTP, ENTP, ENFP, ESFJ

11th
INFJ, ENFP, ISFP, ENFP, ESFP, ENTJ, INTP,


----------



## Cristy0505

My best friends are INTJ and INFP I like the aspect we don't need to talk alot but at least from my side I notice when they're worried or in good mood so I can ask em to share with me and be listening and suggest good ways to solve problems.

Their intesrests aren't exactly the same I have but they are good listeners indeed and whenever I feel like sharing something they are up to listen and understand my concerms and the way I think.

It's really rare nowadays to find people that do *really* understand yourself and I value that alot.

I may be ISTP...


----------



## A Clockwork Alice

INTP and my best friends always are ENTPs and ENFPs


----------



## kiskadee

I'm an INTP, and the two people I'm closest to are probably my ESFP brother and my ISFP sister. (I don't really have any close friends who aren't related to me.)


----------



## WOLFsanctuary

The MOST fun that I've ever had, has been with an ESTP and an ESFJ ;-)

I LOVE extroverted energy ;-)

By 4w3 SX/SP


----------



## Lunarprox

No best friend, but I like working with a particular ISTJ. (I dislike diving into details and I have OCPD, which makes it worse - he complements me well.)


----------



## narayanan.nandu

ENFP - El pacho !


----------



## rd93

I'm an ESFJ; best/closest friends are an ISTP, INFJ, and ENTP.


----------



## progfan1988

I'm INTJ. My best friends are INTJ (male), ESFP (male), and ENFP (female). I've been best friends with the INTJ since preschool and I'm 24 now. Maybe we had some influence on each other growing up. Not sure of the research on personality type and nature vs nurture. I'm the only INT in my family. Everybody else is ESFJ. That includes extended family. I don't get it but it fascinates me.


----------



## WOLFsanctuary

I love talking to and hanging out with ESTPs and ESFJs the most, both genders and any Enneagram type 

(ESTPs are outgoing, straight-shooting types. Enthusiastic and excitable, ESTPs are "doers" who live in the world of action. Blunt, straight-forward risk-takers, they are willing to plunge right into things and get their hands dirty. They live in the here-and-now, and place little importance on introspection or theory. The look at the facts of a situation, quickly decide what should be done, execute the action, and move on to the next thing.)

(ESFJs are people persons - they love people. They are warmly interested in others. They use their Sensing and Judging characteristics to gather specific, detailed information about others, and turn this information into supportive judgments. They want to like people, and have a special skill at bringing out the best in others. They are extremely good at reading others, and understanding their point of view. The ESFJ's strong desire to be liked and for everything to be pleasant makes them highly supportive of others. People like to be around ESFJs, because the ESFJ has a special gift of invariably making people feel good about themselves.)

I am highly ATTRACTED to Extroverted Sensors 

By 4w3 SX/SP


----------



## Choptop

Female INTJ + Female INTJ for over a decade. I couldn't dream up a better match.


----------



## Augesco

I think my best friend is very similar to me, he isnt to talkative, and we actually have various things in common


----------



## Strange Moon

INTJ guy here.

Closest friends: INFP female, INTJ male
other good friends: ESTP male, INTJ female


----------



## Bast

Bast said:


> I'm an ENTP; One of my best friends is ISTJ, and another is ESTJ (oh my sweet jesus how did this happen to me). Obviously I'm very different from both of them, but I get along with them very well most times. I feel especially close to the ISTJ, even though I know that one day, sooner than later, we probably won't be "allowed" to be friends any more once he has to fulfill some family / cultural obligations.


I said this earlier, but obviously I'm an ISTP, wooooops. My best friend is still ISTJ though, hahaha.


----------



## Zemdrake

Me: INTJ
Friends: They are most likely ESFP, INFJ and ENFP. I only have one-on-one contact with them and they will probably never have anything to do with eachother.


----------



## Vanishing Point

I'm INFJ. Best friends I've had for a decade and a half: ENFP, ENFJ and ENTJ. Very best friend title goes to my husband, ENFP. 
My other close friends are ESTJ, ISFJ, ISFP, ESTP and ISTP.


----------



## BlackisPerfection

I'm an ENTJ and my bestfriend is a ENFJ! We've been friends for quite a long time. We can get on each other's nerves, my bluntness won't sit with her well and her sensitvity will start to annoy me where I'll find her being "overly emotional." But besides that we connect with each other on a deeper level


----------



## BooksandButterflies

*I'm ISFJ and my best friends are ISFP, ESFJ, and, INTJ*:kitteh:


----------



## 45130

I'm INFP and the person most likely to be my best friend is ISTP.


----------



## clarification

I'm INFP and my best friend is INTJ...


----------



## Malx

I'm an ISTP and have no best friend  Or I guess I am my best friend  Does that count?


----------



## Destiny Lund

Me- ENFP 
Best guy friend-INFJ
Best girl friend- ESFP


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy

I honestly cannot think of anyone who would be my _best _friend. The closest contenders:

INTP (female) and ENTP (male)

I'm a INTP. I'm so lucky to have other NT friends.


----------



## Baby Spidey

I'm an INTJ. My closest friends are ESFJ and INFJ.


----------



## Baby Spidey

ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> I honestly cannot think of anyone who would be my _best _friend. The closest contenders:
> 
> INTP (female) and ENTP (male)
> 
> I'm a INTP. I'm so lucky to have other NT friends.



Yes, you are pretty lucky! ... *steals your friends, places them in a cage, and runs away*


----------



## Fern

Double-post :/ Srry


----------



## Fern

My brothers are both INTP's and honestly, we are still insanely close.
Two ISFP's and an INTJ make up a close group of people I have truly given my trust to


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy

Queen Arienrhod said:


> Yes, you are pretty lucky! ... *steals your friends, places them in a cage, and runs away*


No, they're assholes. You'll send them back. :tongue:


----------



## slender

intp, and probably have to go with an 
intp, or at least, I think that's what he is....
and an isfp, who draws... and draws... and draws.... no seriously, he has filled at least 10 drawing books worth of doodles, and actual drawings that I know of. and he's only 18.....
I also have an istp, entp, and possibly an infp friends that i consider to be friends.


----------



## Pyrocide

ISTJ, best friend is SP.


----------



## Protagoras

I am an INTP and my best friend is an INTJ. 

I would say that our mutual introversion, seriousness, sense of humour and emphasis on critical thinking are the primary causes of our good friendship. Also, INTJs are great at helping to adjust an INTP's abstract goals to make them more realistic, whereas INTPs are probably the only type of people that can consistently offer the kind of new interpretations/perspectives that an INTJ actually has to take seriously on an intellectual level. So, that is why the two INTx types go well together as friends, I guess.


----------



## Tetsonot

I don't have any close friends, much less best friends, but I don't see any specific patterns in the people I associate with.
I am an ESTP.


----------



## Plaxico

It seemed that when we were younger my best friend was E and I was I. But it seems like we've kind of switched, I dunno why. Don't get me wrong, I still have an introverted preference but it seems like my friend is much less extraverted now.


----------



## CrystallineSheep

I am INFP and my best friend (or closest friend) is an ENFP. I am also close with ISTJs, INTJs, ESTP, ESFP (This is a tricky relationship this one) etc. Mostly close with my ENFP friend and a few other ISTJs. 

My ENFP best friend is wonderful but way too bubbly for me to take sometimes. We like to talk about things and hang out. Though sometimes it gets a bit much to handle her illogical theories and her energy. I can't watch a movie with her but all she does is talk. XD We get along in some ways but polar opposites in the other. She is one of the few extroverted friends I have and it's trying but worth it. I love her but sometimes I feel like I am dying when we spend too much time together.  But she is fun to hang out with and everything.


----------



## kelcey.l.williams

Well i'm an ENFP and my best friend is definitely an ESTJ, and other than the fact that we're outgoing we don't have much else in common except...The same sense of humor and i think we focus on all the good times we have together and stay light on the arguments even when we have serious disagreements sometimes. we seem to do a really good job at appreciating our differences.


----------



## thisisme

My best friend is an infp. I'm an enfp.


----------



## sriracha

ISTJ here. My closest friend is an INFJ. Another close friend is an ISFP.


----------



## nakkinaama

One of my distant friends are ESTJ or a possible ENTJ and the other is very clearly an ENFJ. I like spending time with her, i never get bored.


----------



## jeb

I am INTJ and my best friend is ESFP. It makes me want to blow my brains out (or theirs) sometimes, but it works!


----------



## SlightlyEccentric

I'm an INTJ and my best friend is an ENTJ (at least as far as I know).


----------



## sonnetfirelight

I am suppposedly an INFP and I don't think my best friend would take the test, but my best guess for him is ENTP with only a slight T preference, so I think he could also test ENFP. We would have different enneagram and tritype results. I am usually a 4w5, and I would guess he is an 8w7. We've been long distance for a while and have a lot of fights, but we've been friends for close to 5 years and we've always gotten over our spats.


----------



## GoosePeelings

I'm IxTP and my best friend is IxTJ, we're fairly similar.


----------



## allanzo

I'm an ISFP and my closest friends are INFJ, INxP, ENFP, and ISFJ.


----------



## Aha

I am ENTP and my friend is INFP. Nice combo. Though so unpragmatic it drives me crazy


----------



## Sporadic Aura

I'd say my current best friends that I hang out with the most are an ENFP and INTP, although the longest best friend I've had is actually an ISTJ. We've been friends for 10 years and we can go a year without seeing each other and when we do it's like nothing changed.

I'm an ENTP.


----------



## orphansparrow

My best friend of 13 years is an INFP, ennetype 4. I'm IxFP, enneatype 9. Its been a rocky road for us, but we're closer to each other than anyone I know.


----------



## Blacktron109

I am an INTJ and my best friend is an ENFP. We've known each other for about 10 years and he is the person I trust the most out of my small amount of friends.


----------



## Kingdom Crusader

I am an INTP.

The one person I have kept in contact with over the past few years has been an ISFJ. The reason why is because we happen to be the same ethnicity and I think they're more motivated than many others to keep contact with people in general. I get along with many ISFJs quite easily IRL (at least the females). And I've noticed that they happen to share all of the same cognitive functions as I do.


----------



## knightingling

Firstly, I'm an INFJ.

All of my close friends have typed themselves through MBTI tests.

My 'closest' friend is an INTJ. We relate to each other and understand each other quite well, too. She seems to be the more outgoing type of INTJ, though. In an 'outsider' perspective, when we're together, she tends to be the more assertive and noisy one and I the quiet type, but in an 'insider' perspective, it's the complete opposite. Hahaha. Our conversations are always so stimulating as well. We both love psychology, and we love having philosophical discussions together.

My second 'closest' friend is an INFP. She's very _very_ patient with me. She's also very quiet. She's more aggressive than me. I'm not sure if "agressive" is the appropriate term, but when she engages with her Introverted Feeling, a lot of things happen. She's very passionate about her emotions. Every time we talk and hang out together, she always ends up talking about how she feels about her family, etc. I really like her uniquness in her artistic expressions, though.

I have another friend - part of the same group as the previous two - who is an ISTJ. She has two sides to her personality; I call them 'modes'. At one point, she's going to be very happy and jolly, and then later, she becomes very quiet and self-absorbed. She's very cute and adorable, and very good at observing people's behavior and physical tendencies. She's also very responsible. (I think she's the most responsible among the first three friends mentioned.)

My other, and only male, close friend is an INTP. I think he is the embodiment of the word "introvert". He's so into his own world. He's very _emo_ - if take the 'common' meaning of emo. He's not openly emotional, though. He rarely shows his emotions and feelings at all. He likes listening to a lot of music. He's also a very good writer.

Lastly, my older close friend (and kind of role model in this case) is an ISFJ. She's very emotional - to the point that I think she might be hypersensitive. She's an introvert, but with a lot of extroverted tendencies. She has friends _everywhere_, and that may look like it from someone who's not involved, but she treats her close friends differently in a way. She's older than me, but we're like the same age when it comes to hanging out together. ^_^

All of my closest friends are introverts. I would love getting along with an extrovert, though, but in this society, only introverts get together, because all the extroverts get together. *sighs*


----------



## CorrosiveThoughts

INTP with another INTP for a best friend. 

Most conversations between us lead to dry and painfully prolonged discussions on semantics, solipsism or nihilism. The principle being that any topic conceivable is a good example of the futility of human existence, morals and values. The humor in the group is an extremely weird mix of sarcasm and references which require making connections between otherwise completely unrelated objects, there's also a tendency to be very critical of each other's less than perfect knowledge of quantum theory and science fiction.

It sounds depressing, but it really isn't. It's the most fulfilling human contact I've ever had.


----------



## lunafunk

ENFP is me ))))
My closest friends are either ESFP ESFJ or also ENFP
ESFPs are friends I can't get rid of/don't want to! All 3 of them are quite irratating at times and can be quite dramatic but they're also very adventurous and cultured. I feel I connect to them in a really special way. We always have the most spontanious, fun times together. They're down for almost anything and if they're not they'll let me know hahaha

ESFJ friends are the ones I can talk with for hours about anything. They're humour is a bit different to mine and my ESFP friends. However, we always seem to be on the same page and sEEM to always know what the other one is thinking. Although I have known two ESFJs to reflect the harsher side of J I think. 

ENFP soooooo I had this ENFP best friend but she use to be ESFJ and after spending everyday together she copied everything I said and did. Was. the. most. annoying. thing. ever. And she became a rotten ENFP. It was like talking to myself. She even completely changed her music, fashion and movie taste to mirror mine. ANYWAY we are no longer friends bc when she started dating my best friend and crush that was it lUL.

HOWEVER I HAVE ANOTHER ENFP friend and she's quirky and weird like me and I just love being around her. It's not like being with myself bc she has a different sense of humour to me. We both click on a spiritual level and we have similar morals. We've both been through depression and have been able to help each other cope with it. I love her so much.


----------



## Grain of Sugar

ESFP and ISTJ who are class mates.One has tested as an INFJ, pretty good fit. And one ne who has tested as an INFP, could fit, but I don't know. If I could choose the other ones who I'd like to have xNFP and Ex(prob N)Tx. For myself I tend to think Ti over Te and therefore Fe over Fi (however I keep having problems with the F.) and Ne over Ni, Si over Se. Se is weird.


----------



## ENTP_Guy

[tr]
[td]Me[/td]
[td](clue is in my name) [/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
[td]Girlfriend[/td]
[td]INTJ[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
[td]Best freind(1)[/td]
[td]ESFP[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
[Td]best friend(2)[/td]
[Td]INFP[/TD]
I love how me and my girlfriend just suit each other, we get along really well and don't get tired of each other. Probably because we can respect each other's space.

Don't even ask how one of my best mates are an ESFP. I struggle to get my own head around it, hahaha. But seriously, we sometimes do each others heads in, me annoying him and him being slow which grates me at times. But we have quite a few common interests so yeah.

The INFP can really get on my nerves. Ugh. She can be the most intolerable unlevelheaded pain in the ass in history when she doesn't get what she wants. (Mainly attention, affection and getting her way) also she loves just trying to get all her emotions on me... not cool. But when around my ESFP mate she is a lot more reasonable and we all have a great time!


----------



## KateMarie999

I have 4 best friends: INFJ, ENFP, INFP, and ENFP. The second ENFP is the only one for whom I'm not a hundred percent certain but the other three are definitely the types listed above. The INFJ and INFP are officially confirmed but the second ENFP could not possibly be another type. There are days in which we're pretty much the same person. It's hilarious.


----------



## Knight of Ender

I'm INTP and my best friend is INTJ. We make a lovely duo!


----------



## Daffodils11

I am ENFJ, and my best friends are ENTJ and xSTJ. I've known them both for 10 years now. I find that I really respect their Te.


----------



## Bahburah

INTP.

Best friends with an ENTJ, while we do both have different motivations we meet at the mind and are both thankful that we both have each other to understand and contribute ideas on the level that we do. We also cover each others arguments well because we have the opposite functions in the same order, so we make a great team.

And then I'm in love with an ESFJ, and that's just strait up duality.


----------



## Blazy

ESTP, best friends is a concept reserved for kids still in school or for girls still shouting out "BFFs" all the time. I don't have best friends anymore, since I switched locations back and forth for years. I'd have a best friend in elementary school, then some new ones in middle school, then high school, then college.

My best friend in college was an ISTJ. We were like brothers from another mother. We'd always argue about the most pointless shit but have a laugh about it at the end. Getting to the point, after graduation, we drifted apart and continued on with our lives. We don't keep in touch anymore.

In high school, my best friend was, I think, an ESFP or ISFP. He was shy in high school, couldn't even have the balls to say "Hi" to a girl, so he didn't get laid/get any girlfriend. But in college, he was a player, looking for parties all the time. Too bad I had to move far from home for college. I'd have been there and growing up together. We do keep in touch at times since he lives close to where I live.

My girlfriend is ENFP (3rd ENFP gf). We are so different in how we think, yet similar in values and lifestyle, which are what bring us together. We are mutually intrigued by and attracted to each other. Normally, people would say ENFP-ESTP is a bad match. Well, mostly it is, apparently! My first 2 ENFP girlfriends brought mostly pain and humiliation to my life. They were great flings, but the excitement died out too fast.

Currently, I'm hanging out with xSTx's since my field of work is filled with these.


----------



## cannamella

I'm a female INTJ. My best friends are INTP, INxP, ENTJ, and ENFJ. N all the way haha.


----------



## PowerShell

ENTP and one of my good friends that I know their type is ESFJ. Kind of interesting combination.


----------



## custard

I'm an INTP/ENTP.
My best friend's an INFJ. -we talk about random stuff and doing random things. She has a morbid sense of humour. D: 
And is very clear in what she wants or thinks or feels. (Very different from the me who questions everything even myself)
We have lots of weird fights. (me being not one for feelings, and her being so strong, always asking me about feelings. D': I get so tired) We've been friends for 7 years.

I have two other best friends from different places who never met each other. I'm not sure what one is, but the other is definitely ESFJ. Being the opposite of me, we fight all the time. DD:


----------



## WhiteTigerr

Best friends name is Quintein. Probably ENTJ


----------



## DARCY

I am an INTJ and my bestfriend is and ESFJ. We "fight" a lot. We are some times arch enimies. It is worth it in the end because I get pulled (more like forced) into situations and experiences that would never occur unless I was pushed into them. I am a better person because of it. She is a pain don't get me wrong... but she is loyal and thats all that matters in my book


----------



## Superfluous

I'm an ENFP and my bestfriend is an ISTJ.


----------



## KristinaKiara

My best friend is an INFP, just like me .

Two more close friends of mine are INTJs, and one is even an ESFJ.


----------



## 6007

I'm ISTP, mine are: ESTJ female and INFP male.


----------



## Ugunti

I'm an INTP my best friends are an ENFJ and an ISFP.


----------



## MorbidNerd

I am INTP, my best friend is INTJ.


----------



## Aquamarine

My SO (also my best friend) is an INTP, and I talk to three other friends, all of whom are also INTPs.


----------



## IndigoCopper

Oddly, I'm an INFP & my best friend's an ISTJ.We share a lot of the same interests & morals, & we're really laid back. We have a really great easygoing, trusting bond, but we come from entirely different perspectives. I'm overly sensitive & it totally confuses her all the time. Also without her reminding me, I'd forget half of the things I have to do.


----------



## Halcyone

I'm an INFJ, and my best friend is an ENFJ; we certainly finish each other's sentences. I am also close friends with an ISTP, INFP and ENTJ.


----------



## ai.tran.75

I'm an enfp , my 2 closest friends are ENTP and INFP , I'm also close with esfp and istp , quite sure I'll get along with enfp but were so rare irl unlike here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ephemeralparadox

I'm an ISFP, and my best friends are usually ENFJs or INFJs. I also maintain good friendships with INTJs and INTPs, but I don't think it ever gets deeper than I wish it could be.


----------



## allanzo

I'm an ISFP, my best friends are INFP, INFJ, ENFP, and ISFJ.


----------



## oceanoliv

I'm an infp. My closest friends is an enfp, and I have good friends whom are isfp and infj. I guess I find it hard to be around extroverts haha  

Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crypsis

I'm an INTP and my best friends are INTP, INFP and ISTJ. 
I gravitate more towards other INXX types when I'm forming friendships nowadays because I find Sensing types don't tend to 'get' my offbeat way of thinking. I do have one good friend who is ISTJ but we have been friends for so long it's more like two sisters over the years rather than we have loads in common. We actually have very different ways of viewing things but our friendship is based on our mutual enjoyment of being in certain surroundings, so we like going out together for food and visiting tourist places... I guess because we share our Si. Also she is so organised that we actually meet up, whereas with my other Perceiving friends this can be hard!
I only really have long term friendships with introverts because extroverts tire me out in large doses. But I can have great relationships with some extraverts up to a point. Especially ENFJs because their Fe is really appealing to me as well as thier quirky personalities and ENTPs because we share Ne and Ti and can have amazing creative conversations. 

Relationship wise I have has 3 long terms relationships: 2 with INFPs and my most recent with an INFJ. I'm bisexual so these have been men and women. I can only be with a Feeling type, I guess I find the contrast to myself really interesting. As an INTP finding my partner interesting and someone I can learn from is important! I love my current INFJ girlfriend because she is so emotionally open and I can feel safe expressing my emotions and coming of of my INTP shell. Also she has Ni so we can have interesting conversations about psychology and big picture things...


----------



## soldeil

INFP, my closest friend is an ISFP


----------



## dumastory

I am an ISFJ and my friend is an INFP. I've had other friends take the tests but they said their result didn't fit them well :/ Anyways, I also have a great relationship with my mom who is an INFJ and my brother (probably just because he's my brother because his type is actually really obnoxious to me LOL) who is an INTJ

Anyways, with my ISFJ and my friend's INFP, we make a really good match. She believes that you can change your type (I agree) and she is trying to get out of her comfort zone and try all the different ranges, like since she's an F she's trying to think like a T, trying to be more of a J, etc. She is also MUCH more extroverted than me, like she easily talks to people but I have social anxiety. We are a really good balance for each other I believe because I can help calm her down or give her a more rounded view (example: being an ISFJ I really admire timeliness but she has no perception of time) and she helps me get out of my shell. For the last year or so we have been working on open communication


----------



## theredpanda

I'm an ENTP and my best friend is also an ENTP haha


----------



## chicklit

I'm an INFP and my friends are all kinds of types. I usually "click" with xSFJs and xSFPs immediatly, but can imagine myself being friends with every type except for xSTPs and Te-doms. xSTPs are great to go out with (they seem to know all the interesting people and places), but nothing further than that.
I don't like the idea of picking a favorite ("best friend") among my friends. :sad:


----------



## Chest

the best friend that I had was an ENFP/ENTP not quite sure


----------



## ISTPish

I am an ISTP and my best friend is an ESTP. 

So. Much. Fun. 

Also, we understand each other very well and call each other on our bs and no one ever gets offended. She takes me out of my passive ways and I make her think twice before making impulsive decissions. Best friends since highschool.


----------



## Kavik

INTJ, My best friend is an ISTJ. I've known her since middle school and is the only friend I've kept in touch with after moving away. We work on a similar wavelength that's just different enough to keep things interesting. 


We can be in the same room while working on different things and be completely content. We're both planners and feed off each other in that aspect. For ideas, she goes from small to big whereas I go from big to small so we often meet each other in the middle. On the rare occasion I'm avoidant about a subject, she notices and quickly drops it so we've never fought....except once where I was being an unrelenting ass because I have a tendency to push people away when I feel they're getting too close. She called me stupid and stuck around until I realized what I was doing and we were good forever more. When she or I have life problems we text each other with expressed annoyance and logic, there is no demand for emotional support which we both suck at.


----------



## blood roots

Entp


----------



## ivanova

I'm ISFJ and she's INTP.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

I'm an ENFP, my best friends are ISTJ, INTJ and INTP.


----------



## nO_d3N1AL

My best friend is probably an ENFP and I'm probably an INTJ and we get on really well.


----------



## owlhead

My best friend is an ESxJ
I'm an INTP


----------



## herinb

One of my best friends is an ES(T/F)J. She's the epitome of SJ. We are nothing alike, but we are suuuuuper close. I don't really know how it works, but it does. 

The other one is an INFJ. I love talking with her about ethics and "growing" as a person 

I am an ENTJ.


----------



## Laxgort

I'm INTJ, my best friend is an INFP


----------



## Gruvian

I'm an ENTP

Current best friends: INFP, ENFP
Current good friends: ENFJ, other INFP, ESTP, two ISFJs, INTP


----------



## o_canard

INTJ. Best friend is an INFP and ISFJ.
Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tanstaafl28

Wife: ISTJ
Best male friend: INTP
My type: ENTP


----------



## laterally38

I'm ENTP and my best guy friend is randomly an ENTJ, and my best "girl" friend is ESFJ. My girlfriend is ISFJ.


----------



## Bahburah

Well I'm incapable of having very good friends. 

But I get along well with ISFP's.


(INTP)


----------



## Bahburah

ephemeralparadox said:


> I'm an ISFP, and my best friends are usually ENFJs or INFJs. I also maintain good friendships with INTJs and INTPs, but I don't think it ever gets deeper than I wish it could be.


I'm curios, how could your friendships with INTPs become deeper?

What is missing from the INTP?

I'm INTP and I get along great with ISFPs yet I have problems maintaining and having friendships with anyone.
Yet I feel friendship a bit more with ISFPs.

What are the INTP's doing or not doing?


----------



## Ugunti

My best friend is an ENFJ
I am an INFP


----------



## laterally38

Bahburah said:


> I'm curios, how could your friendships with INTPs become deeper?
> 
> What is missing from the INTP?
> 
> I'm INTP and I get along great with ISFPs yet I have problems maintaining and having friendships with anyone.
> Yet I feel friendship a bit more with ISFPs.
> 
> What are the INTP's doing or not doing?



I've recently got to know an INTP very well -- and he's VERY prototypical INTP. He invented some amazing technology that we've been working on but that's besides the point.

He's socially awkward and sticks to the same responses of goodbye and hello every-time-- it's amazing how consistent it is. It's almost scripted and he relies on it too much. "yeah, keep it easy man" but in a forced way...every single time. 

He needs to stop talking about his negative past openly to people. I am an extremely open minded person, especially when I think someone is intelligent, but for most people this turns people away off BIG TIME (and me some as well). 

When I've gone over to his place (3 times in 4 months) it's always trashed and he only has one fucking chair. Displaying his introver-ness to the highest degree without buying into any normal socially acceptable ways at all. I know he doesn't care but other people do and I think it rubs people the wrong way that he won't take the time to pick up anything or find proper seating arrangements. I know he fucking thinks a lot but it's too much negativity about society and he thinks he's above everyone. 

However, when I judge a specific person, he doesn't like that. He doesn't talk down on people AT all, just society as a whole. I will try to sum someone up that we both know and he does not like talking shit -- this is a big plus. It makes me rethink what I'm saying and realize I'm being too judgmental -- he gives everyone a fair chance. 

However, If he DOESN'T know someone and it's a random person on the street...he's WAYYY too harsh. Like he will say the most fucked up things (as a joke) and think its hilarious. But I think it's too crude. It's funny how that works. 

I'm sharing my experience because it's recent and the only INTP I've encountered. It's weird how different we are socially as I'm ENTP, but our intellectual conversations are amazing. 

He's gotten a lot better at opening up and trying to become social; he's grown over 4 months a lot...but that's my 2 cents. 

JUST GET OUT THERE AND TALK TO PEOPLE; TRY TO REALIZE THAT YOUR THOUGHTS BECOME WORDS AND THEY CAN BE OFF-PUTING...FILTER THAT SHIT. 

ENTP OUT.


----------



## Kiwizoom

laterally38 said:


> ENTP OUT.


I'm sorry your first encounter was terrible. I've never met another INTP in real life but let me give you a contrast:
Female INTP here.

*I've recently got to know an INTP very well -- and he's VERY prototypical INTP. He invented some amazing technology that we've been working on but that's besides the point.*

I don't invent anything. I paint.

*He's socially awkward and sticks to the same responses of goodbye and hello every-time-- it's amazing how consistent it is. It's almost scripted and he relies on it too much. "yeah, keep it easy man" but in a forced way...every single time. *

I try to say goodbye a different way every time, and call people a new nickname on a daily basis.

*He needs to stop talking about his negative past openly to people. I am an extremely open minded person, especially when I think someone is intelligent, but for most people this turns people away off BIG TIME (and me some as well). *

If you get to know me, I may spin on old subjects but I try to shut up on it.

*When I've gone over to his place (3 times in 4 months) it's always trashed and he only has one fucking chair. Displaying his introver-ness to the highest degree without buying into any normal socially acceptable ways at all. I know he doesn't care but other people do and I think it rubs people the wrong way that he won't take the time to pick up anything or find proper seating arrangements. I know he fucking thinks a lot but it's too much negativity about society and he thinks he's above everyone. *

I'm pretty slobby but when good company comes over I try to clean up, and always have enough seating.

*However, when I judge a specific person, he doesn't like that. He doesn't talk down on people AT all, just society as a whole. I will try to sum someone up that we both know and he does not like talking shit -- this is a big plus. It makes me rethink what I'm saying and realize I'm being too judgmental -- he gives everyone a fair chance. *

Talking bad about others feels confusing and turns my stomach. It's so risky, anyway.

*However, If he DOESN'T know someone and it's a random person on the street...he's WAYYY too harsh. Like he will say the most fucked up things (as a joke) and think its hilarious. But I think it's too crude. It's funny how that works. *

Other people aren't connected, they're concepts..

*I'm sharing my experience because it's recent and the only INTP I've encountered. It's weird how different we are socially as I'm ENTP, but our intellectual conversations are amazing. *

conversing is the best

*He's gotten a lot better at opening up and trying to become social; he's grown over 4 months a lot...but that's my 2 cents. 

JUST GET OUT THERE AND TALK TO PEOPLE; TRY TO REALIZE THAT YOUR THOUGHTS BECOME WORDS AND THEY CAN BE OFF-PUTING...FILTER THAT SHIT. *

Other people are hard to relate to (and also why figure out?), I try to get to only know a few people and know all their stuff, it's more intimate in a way. And if we're not filtered, well.. It can be honest sometimes.

INTP, out.

; )


----------



## Bahburah

laterally38 said:


> I've recently got to know an INTP very well -- and he's VERY prototypical INTP. He invented some amazing technology that we've been working on but that's besides the point.
> 
> He's socially awkward and sticks to the same responses of goodbye and hello every-time-- it's amazing how consistent it is. It's almost scripted and he relies on it too much. "yeah, keep it easy man" but in a forced way...every single time.
> 
> He needs to stop talking about his negative past openly to people. I am an extremely open minded person, especially when I think someone is intelligent, but for most people this turns people away off BIG TIME (and me some as well).
> 
> When I've gone over to his place (3 times in 4 months) it's always trashed and he only has one fucking chair. Displaying his introver-ness to the highest degree without buying into any normal socially acceptable ways at all. I know he doesn't care but other people do and I think it rubs people the wrong way that he won't take the time to pick up anything or find proper seating arrangements. I know he fucking thinks a lot but it's too much negativity about society and he thinks he's above everyone.
> 
> However, when I judge a specific person, he doesn't like that. He doesn't talk down on people AT all, just society as a whole. I will try to sum someone up that we both know and he does not like talking shit -- this is a big plus. It makes me rethink what I'm saying and realize I'm being too judgmental -- he gives everyone a fair chance.
> 
> However, If he DOESN'T know someone and it's a random person on the street...he's WAYYY too harsh. Like he will say the most fucked up things (as a joke) and think its hilarious. But I think it's too crude. It's funny how that works.
> 
> I'm sharing my experience because it's recent and the only INTP I've encountered. It's weird how different we are socially as I'm ENTP, but our intellectual conversations are amazing.
> 
> He's gotten a lot better at opening up and trying to become social; he's grown over 4 months a lot...but that's my 2 cents.
> 
> JUST GET OUT THERE AND TALK TO PEOPLE; TRY TO REALIZE THAT YOUR THOUGHTS BECOME WORDS AND THEY CAN BE OFF-PUTING...FILTER THAT SHIT.
> 
> ENTP OUT.


lol wow this sounds like me so much.
I don't like talking shit about people because it's kinda petty and I don't want to bring myself down to that.
lol at being harsh on random people, I'm very harsh on people when I'm driving because there is a definite right way of doing it, and some people don't learn little tricks to speed things up, and are just overall inconsiderate of the other drivers.
(Why do you have to come to a full stop when making a turn right after a light and hold up the intersection, you shouldn't be driving)

I talk about negative past sometimes but thats because it sorta comes up and it's part of who I am.

I don't give a shit for social norm and I think people who care about other peoples social normness is the reason the human race docent achieve great things as often as it could.

The problem is that I do say offensive things (not trying to be offensive) and thats one of the main reasons I've close myself off from people. I feel like I just hurt people so I'd rather not open up if thats the consequence.

Lately I've been opening up more (acting depressed and logical) and I can notice people noticing it and liking it.
So I'm getting better, yet I just need to find people who aren't so sensitive to my kind of thinking.

Thanks, this just further proved to myself that I'm INTP.


----------



## cannamella

Bahburah said:


> Thanks, this just further proved to myself that I'm INTP.


Been reading and I don't know why this is the most entertaining statement I got so far which is weird because the purpose of this thread is not to entertain.


----------



## Bahburah

dyeats said:


> Been reading and I don't know why this is the most entertaining statement I got so far which is weird because the purpose of this thread is not to entertain.


lol I would disagree, personality cafe is certainly my entertainment.


----------



## SkittlesButterface

I'm INFP and my closest friends are INTJ and ENFP :3


----------



## IchBinZetsubou

I'm INTJ and she's ESFP. Can you imagine how hilariously hard it is to keep our relationship?


----------



## ShadoWolf

ENFP who brings out the fun in my INTP self. My other and also closer best friend hasn't tested, but I'd guess she's an ENFP or INFP.


----------



## Nemurenainda

ENTP here, and my best friend is an INTP, and my other friends are ISFJ, INTJ, INFP, and ESFJ. Everybody but the ESFJ is a girl. XD

I communicate with all of my friends online.


----------



## Morfy

Both INFPs :3


----------



## ephemeralparadox

Bahburah said:


> I'm curios, how could your friendships with INTPs become deeper?
> 
> What is missing from the INTP?
> 
> I'm INTP and I get along great with ISFPs yet I have problems maintaining and having friendships with anyone.
> Yet I feel friendship a bit more with ISFPs.
> 
> What are the INTP's doing or not doing?


I guess for me I just long for a more deeper emotional connection with my INTP friends. In the long, long time that I've known some of them, I've never once really "opened up" to them because I always imagined that it would be awkward or that what I was saying probably wouldn't get through or something. Or maybe that's just me. 

So that's why my INFJ and ENFJ friends are usually the closest to me because we can relate to each other emotionally and I would feel more comfortable sharing my true feelings to them.

BUT THAT ASIDE, I still love the INTPs that I know because we both embrace each other's quirks and don't find it odd at all.


----------



## Silent Night

I am an INFP through and through. My best friend, who would so happen to be my boyfriend, I feel is an ISFP. My best female friend is an ENFP. We all get along pretty well .


----------



## Bahburah

ephemeralparadox said:


> I guess for me I just long for a more deeper emotional connection with my INTP friends. In the long, long time that I've known some of them, I've never once really "opened up" to them because I always imagined that it would be awkward or that what I was saying probably wouldn't get through or something. Or maybe that's just me.
> 
> So that's why my INFJ and ENFJ friends are usually the closest to me because we can relate to each other emotionally and I would feel more comfortable sharing my true feelings to them.
> 
> BUT THAT ASIDE, I still love the INTPs that I know because we both embrace each other's quirks and don't find it odd at all.


lol wow It's basically the same thing on the opposite side except with thoughts. I fear being real with them sometimes because I'm scared I'll hurt them or they wont like me.
I guess it's just egos getting in the way.

Your so right, thats the things I like about my relationships with ISFPs, we both embrace each others quirks and are not weirded out by it. lol I can sometimes see them a little socked at what I say sometimes but I also see that it's quickly accepted.

You guys are certainly one of my favourite types, if not my favourite.


----------



## Bahburah

IchBinZetsubou said:


> I'm INTJ and she's ESFP. Can you imagine how hilariously hard it is to keep our relationship?


Actually both your types are each others dual.

INTJ - Ni-Te-Fi-Se
ESFP - Se-Fi-Te-Ni

You guys are the reversed versions of each other.
Theoretically you guys should communicate well with each other.


----------



## IchBinZetsubou

Bahburah said:


> Actually both your types are each others dual.
> 
> INTJ - Ni-Te-Fi-Se
> ESFP - Se-Fi-Te-Ni
> 
> You guys are the reversed versions of each other.
> Theoretically you guys should communicate well with each other.


Well, thank you for that. I've never taken the time to do some research about ESFPs. Indeed, we communicate well, but we have hardly any thing in common with each other.


----------



## Harizu

My closest friends are an INFJ and an INTP.
About me, the ENTP description is the one that fits me best.


----------



## Rice

I've had a lot of INFP friends. My current best friend is an INFP, though I doubt we would have been friends had he not been so persistent. I also had an INFP friend for 7-8 years throughout school (I would have typed her as INTP, but she said INFP and she knows herself better than I do), but even though we were friends for so long I felt like I never really got to know her at a certain level. I had another INFP friend who I just couldn't get along with though. She was extremely sensitive and would always get upset about things I said, and we'd always end up arguing (mostly my fault, I admit). Eventually we had to end that friendship for both of our sakes. 

I had an ENTP friend in high school who I was also very close to also, but my closest friend growing up was an ESTP. We clicked right from the start and a lot of times it felt like we were the same person. We've grown apart since graduating, but if we ever got the opportunity to talk again we'd probably pick up right where we left off.


----------



## RunForCover07

I'm an INFJ and my best friend is an ENFJ.


----------



## sccountrygirl70

I am INFJ and he is ENTP.


----------



## O_o

Female friend: ISFP
Male friend: ISTP

Difference is obvious but they're both excellent.


----------



## coffeebean

I'm an INFJ and my best friends are INTJ, ENFJ, ISFP, and ENTP.
I have known my ENFJ best friend the longest we have a lot of different interests but our cores are very similar which makes sense because we have the same functions. I'm very goofy around theses people and they are very goofy around me haha. My sister (now 13), the ISFP, I suspect may actually be an INFP. Not really sure, she lives with her father and I don't see her all that much. My INTJ and ENTP friends are both great to talk to about more complex theoretical stuff. I usually agree more with my ENTP friend on things having to do with morals and our feelings towards other people. I have noticed that I get along really well with INTPs as well.


----------



## ISTPersonality

Me- ISTP
2 Friends- ESFJ
1 Friend- ESTP
1 Friend - ISFP


----------



## Lisethg89

I'm an ISFJ and my best friends are an ISTP and an INTP (also my brother). And the three of us get along awesomely!

They gang up on my emotional side a bit but always with love. But man their indecisiveness makes me crazy! 
They also gang up on me when deciding on anything.. They don't like the commitment/responsability. Especially my ISTP. ^_^ <3


----------



## jthecomposer

I'm an ENTP.
My best friend is an ESTJ and I love her for her energy, humor, boldness, intelligence, loyalty. 
And especially her enthusiasm for everything I do. She understands my frequent phases and even puts up with the fact that I'll neglect her to work on stuff that I'm interested in. I'm a song writer and she has bought all my songs and learned all the words to all of them. 
Sometimes we clash though, since we're pretty different. It's nice to have a friend who is a clear focused leader, but she can be controlling & I don't like to be controlled, criticized, or micro-managed which she does sometimes.


----------



## jthecomposer

how do you delete posts?


----------



## jthecomposer

Cinnamon83 said:


> She is an ENTP, I am an INTP


I think this is a great match for friends. 
I was on a road trip today with my college choir. We had a seven hour drive and me and an INTP talked for 5 hours straight while everyone else was sleeping. The conversation was the best I've ever had (I'm an ENTP too.)


----------



## Mercutio

jthecomposer said:


> I think this is a great match for friends.
> 
> I was on a road trip today with my college choir. We had a seven hour drive and me and an INTP talked for 5 hours straight while everyone else was sleeping. The conversation was the best I've ever had (I'm an ENTP too.)




Where do you find these awesome people??? I'm an ENTP and I'm surrounded by mostly SF's (not that its a bad thing). 
For that matter, I'd have to say that my closest friends are an ENTJ and an ENFP.


----------



## DeaFeNing

I'm ENFJ and she's ENFP <3


----------



## kiriosa

I don't really have one best friend, but my two closest friends are most likely ISF? and ES?P. Especially my ES?P friend is very different than me and she doesn't understand most of what I feel or think, but I still love spending time with her since she has the ability to make the people around her feel happy. She's so easy-going, almost naive, and it's even reliefing to spend time with someone who doesn't think twice about bad things; she just moves on. I think her way of thinking is sometimes very inspiring and she's very important to me. So is my ISF?, too, of course, we have much more in common and she understands me better, I think. 
I think I prefer people who are different to me. People who remind me of myself doesn't really interest me.


----------



## onyxbrain

INTP (Enneagram : 5w4)

My friend that I speak to the most, but do not engage with IRL, is an INTJ. When I have seen her, I don't look at her, and walk by her. This is just my preference in our relationship, she understands, and to an extent, it is mutual. (Enneagram : 6w5)

My friend that I spend the most time with, as in, I go from seeing her once a month, to maybe once a week, is an ESTJ. (Enneagram : 6w7)


----------



## TimelessEyes

I can't confirm my friends personality types, but I suspect my close friends are INFPs, INTPs, ISFJs, ENTPs, and ENFPs. I find that ENFPs, and ENTPs can be easy to talk to, and I find INFP, ISFJ, and INTP hilarious and intelligent: we have great, deep, and funny conversations.


----------



## sarahscriptor

I'm INFJ... My best friends, apart from my ENTJ hubs, are INTJ & ENFJ.


----------



## Nymeria

I'm an ESTP and my best friend is an INFJ.


----------



## Doll

Me: ENFP
Best Friends: ExFJ, ISxJ


----------



## TootsieBear267

I'm an ENTJ, and both my girlfriend Myrah and my best bud Paul are both INFP's. It's very interesting how we can get along together because of different we see the world.


----------



## Auginauumn

I am ENTJ and my best friends are ENFJ and ENFP. While we don't always see eye to eye, they rely on me for logical perspectives and I rely on them for their human insight. When together, we get the best of both worlds.


----------



## ShadowCat

My type: INTP
Female friends: INFJs 
Male friends: ENTJ or ESTJ


----------



## RandomUsar

She tested ISFJ.
We're pretty different when it comes down to our essential beliefs.
She picked me to be her bestfriend. I had no say whatsoever in it! So.
I've no complaints though.


----------



## mjane

I am an infj and my best friends are an istp and an entp. Though they both frustrate me at times for their lack of empathy and emotion, I think they allow me to dwell less on usually sad emotions, as I am naturally inclined to do, and relax and have fun. That is probably why I have the most relaxed and comfortable relationships with them.


----------



## PAAA

me: ENTP
friend: ENFJ


----------



## Inveniet

Best friend?
You mean the bestest friend in the whole wide world?
Sorry, that is a childrens game I don't play anymore.
It is ridiculous and meaningless.
I have pals and friends, I don't sort friends into a hierarchy.
Either you are my friend or you are not.


----------



## The Chameleon

ENTP, and my best friends are ENFP and ESTP.


----------



## ireneqiao9

I'm INTJ and my best friends are INTJ and INFP.


----------



## 0+n*1

I am an ISTP, 6 v 9, sp/so (considering so/sp).
And my best friends' types are:

-INTP, 5w6 v 9, sp/sx, but I haven't seen him in a while.
-INFP, 469, not certain of her instinctual stacking, but I haven't seen her in a while.
-ENFP, 7-4 combo, so/sx, but I rarely see him.
-EXFJ, 6-2 combo, non sx-last and I see her more often.


----------



## Kyora

ISFJ with a "almost" bestfriend INTJ (she doesn't want any bestfriend yet treats me like it x) ) and a good friend ENFP


----------



## Bugs

ISFJ , I am ENTP.


----------



## Emerson

Myself: INTJ
Best Friend: ISTP

Our friendship is based around sports. Woopwoop.


----------



## jayyy

my type: INFJ.
best friend's type: ESTP.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

I _might_ be an INTP and my best friend is ISFJ


----------



## gracie1030

I'm an INFJ. I have two best friends, one's an ENFP and one is an ISTJ


----------



## Ummon

My best friend is an ENFJ; I am an INFJ.
My other close friends are ISTJ, ESFP, INTJ, INFP.


----------



## narawithherthought

Me = INFP
My Best Friend = ISTJ
My Type = I want to meet ENFP


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

Probably INFJ - I don't feel like I have one best friend really. Not meaning I have several best friends, but I can't say I feel close to anyone to call them a best friend. The closer is probably INTP.


----------



## Dambrosini

My best friend and I are both ENFPs. Well, he's at least an ENxP, I'm pretty sure of that much. I'm not sure if it's the fact that we grew up together and developed incredibly similar ideas and personality traits, or if it's just a matter of a genetic lottery rarity that we both ended up with essentially identical types. The longevity of the friendship is a testament to the phrase "birds of a feather flock together"; it's been about 20 years, more than 95% of our lives. 
I get the most out of relationships with other NPs, and my ideal romantic partner would be an ENFP or an INFP (though I wouldn't be opposed to ENFJ or INFJ if the person was right).


----------



## metaphor

Me: INFP
My best friend: ENTP


----------



## kittenmogu

i'm ISFP, she's INTP!


----------



## Cossack

Best friend: INFP

Me: xNxx


----------



## Pinion

ENTP. He's loud and can't seem to make up his mind whether he'd rather be designing games, juggling, eating, reading, or trolling at any given time, but he has the same sense of humor and always finds a way to break me out of a slump.

I'm ISTJ.


----------



## GundamChao

I'm an ENFP, and yet my best friend is an ISTJ! Our dynamic works out, though, since he likes the optimism and energy I bring into his life while I enjoy how dependable and trustworthy he is! As he says, "We're opposites, but similar". roud:


----------



## horseshoesandhandgrenades

I'm ISTJ, he's ESFJ.


----------



## VinnieBob

ISTJ and I am INTJ we have been friends for 35 years


----------



## phoenixmarie

I'm an ISFJ, and my four best friends are ENFP, INFP, ISFP and ISFJ.


----------



## malphigus

Me - ENTP

Best friend - ISxJ

if I haven't replied to this thread already..


----------



## Stasis

I'm INTJ and my best mate is ESFJ.


----------



## nix1

I'm an INTP, and my best friends are ISTP, ESTP and ISFJ.


----------



## smokeafish

im an intp and she is an enfp


----------



## Pookie731

I am an INFP and my best friend, soul mate, total part of my soul partner in crime is an INTJ.


----------



## aeralin

I am a INTP my best friends are ENTJ and ENFP. Past best friends all tended to be be ENxx as well as mostly J's vs P. I prefer people who are more decisive or dominant than me. To be honest most I's are hard to get to know, because of this it becomes extremely hard for me to want to get to know them (I might have a beginning interest, but it fades if I am not gaining any headway).


----------



## InsanityAware

INTP -> Best friend ENFP


----------



## Piris

I'm an INFP and my best friend is a INTP


----------



## Mostly Harmless

So among my three closest friends ... Best friend from college is an ISTJ. Best friend from high school is ENFP. Boyfriend is ENTJ.

I'm ISFP.

A lot of my good friends seem to be Fi/Te types. On the whole, I tend to get on better with people from the serious quadras.


----------



## knightlevante

I'm an ENxJ and my best friends are usually introverts. Most of them are ISFJs, especially females. 

I guess I get along better with the quieter, submissive types. 'Though, I don't like it when they have the 'yes man' mentality. I like to be challenged sometimes


----------



## ientipi

I'm an INTP and my best friends are an ENTJ and an INTP. Most of my friends are extraverts, I don't know exactly I guess I just like someone to pull me out of my shell.


----------



## cremefraiche

Me: INFJ

Best friends: ENFJ and ESFJ

All my friends are extroverts. SO is an ambivert. I'm an "outgoing introvert."


----------



## Diophantine

Type: INTP 

Close friends either currently or previously: ENTP (also was an ex), like 2+ INTJ's, and perhaps an ISTP or INTP. I looooove INTJ's, we have the best conversations!!  They appreciate my nerdy humor and quirky connections, and I love the intellectual discussions I can have with them.


----------



## Kitsune Love

I have a few very close friends and the ones of which I know their types are and INTP, an ENTP, and an INTJ.

INTP: Neither of us understand the others thinking/feeling function fully and I am a little bit paranoid that she doesn't like it but otherwise we're pretty close. They are very aware to remain honest with me, in return I am completely honest with them. I believe that there's a strong sense of trust between us and we get along really well.

ENTP: They've been my best friend for a while and they're really encouraging and upbeat. I feel like I really need that in my life because not only are they entertaining and fun to talk to but talking to them really helps guide me through conflict with other people. Their Dom Ne and Tertiary Fe are a flawless combination that always surprise me but their auxiliary Ti can be a teeny bit irritating sometimes. 

INTJ: I've known a couple of INTJ people and they are absolutely beautiful. This friend in particular is a long term friend but doesn't really agree with the type or like typology for individual reasons but they are an INTJ through and through. Each and all of their functions are very well developed in my opinion. Our friendship runs deep and they can be aggressive but they are very friendly and loyal. I can always count on them to be brutally honest with me and sometime I need that, but they know to show me love as often as possible. I LOVE their Fe-Ti-Se.

There are probably others types that I'm close with but I don't know the types of all my friends.


----------



## Faunae

I'm an INFJ and my best friend is an INTJ.


----------



## Mossy Piglet

Me: INFP
Best friend: ENFP

PS Are you going to make some kind of graph?


----------



## missjayjay

-I'm an INFJ
- MY best friend is an ISFP.....We've been friends since 3rd grade
- My sister I consider my best friend is an ENFP
- I also have a friend I've only talked to online, but would talk to him all the time......He's ISFP :tongue:


----------



## leen3007

I've never had a best friend, but I do have a good friend right now. I'm an ISFP and she's an ENFP. She's my college mate. She's fun, warm, and sympathetic. We like to talk about anything, and by anything, I mean _anything._ We could talk about boys or college, and one hour later it's all about aliens or ghost or the current news/ politic issues. She's the one who likes to talk and I'm the one who likes to hear her stories, because she's great at telling a story. I like to make a silly joke and thank goodness she gets it.
We both are REALLY lazy when it comes to homeworks, so we like to procrastinate a lot. And then when we're regretting it at the end of semester, our ENFJ friend will help us to be more hard working hahaha o(--<


----------



## mysterie

i'm pretty sure he's infj

i'm infp


----------



## gross porcelain

I'm an ENFJ and my best friend's an ESFP. It's my sister and we don't really get along but she's really funny...


----------



## tantomoriremotutti

INTJ male: my best friend is an INFJ female. I can have pretty stimulating comversations with her, about science, books, cinema, art and games. Plus she can be very sweet and before I knew MBTI I thought we were exatly the same person, now I understand why. Ni attracts Ni...


----------



## TinyBitBroken

I am an INTP and my best friend is an ENTP. People have always said that we were practically twins and I definitely agree, especially now that I know her type.


----------



## Eska

I'm an INTP and I think my closest friend is an ESTP.


----------



## therainandthunder

I am an INTP. My best friends are an ENTP and an ENFJ.


----------



## Korpasov

ENTJ, and my closest friend from college is an ENTP.

Other close friends in that group: INTP, ENTJ, ENTP (another one).

There are others I know of those types as well, and, perhaps interestingly, another very close friend is ISFJ. However, this is suspect, because he has problems with depression and anxiety (which can alter test results).

I also have a buttload of INFJ friends for whatever reason.


----------



## Angaliene

ENFP and ENFJ. 

I can see myself being very good friends with any NFs.


----------



## zombiefishy

I'm ISFJ and my best friend is an INFJ!


----------



## LemonyLimeClementine

INFJ + INFJ =) Best friends for 15 years.


----------



## 11th

i'm an ENFJ and my best friends are INFP, ISFP and INFJ D:


----------



## The_Wanderer

Best friend INTP. Myself... I've narrowed it down to NF.


----------



## Kebachi

INFJ here. My first childhood best friend is an ENFJ, my husband is an ENTP.
I also get along really well with INFP's.
Oddly enough I have a really close online friend who is either an ESFP or an ISFP, not sure on that. Kinda surprised we get along as well as we do considering cognitive functions and all, but I guess that just goes to show there are always individuals among the parameters.


----------



## slothpop

I have a few best friends. I have had them all take the Enneagram and MBTI tests.

I am an INFP 6w5 so/sx.

One is a 5w4 INTJ. She was my best friend in 5th grade, and though she moved away a year later, we have kept in touch regularly ever since.

My best friend in middle school and high school was an ENFJ 2w3 sx/so. He is still one of my best friends, and he was always there for me through the hard times. However, we have grown to be two vastly different people. I am a year ahead of him, and my personality changed a lot in college this year.

In college, my two best friends were an ESTJ type 1 (not sure which wing), who also happened to be my roommate, and an ENTJ 3w4 so/sp, who eventually became my boyfriend. :tongue:


----------



## RomanGuy

My best and really only friend now is an INTJ. Growing up I was friends with an ISTJ, ExTJ, ISTP, and ENFP. I've known at least one of every type at some point in my life, however.


----------



## CaptSwan

I'm close to ISTJs, ENTJs, ISFJs, ESFJs, INTPs and INFPs. I've never had the chance of meeting an SP; but, seems I get along with pretty much any type; as long as they have an open mind.


----------



## Satan Claus

I'll try to type all my friends (Without giving names)

Best friend: ISFP

Others:
ENFP
ESFP
ISTP
ENTP
ESFJ
INFP
INFP
INTP
ENTJ
ENFP
ISFJ
ISFP
ESFP
ENFJ
INFJ
ESFJ

And then my boyfriend is most likely an INFP.


----------



## Mair

My type: INTP
My best friend's type: INFP
I also have friends that are: ISFP,ESTJ and ESTP


----------



## Elyasis

Best friend(s): ENTJ and ENFP Self: INTJ.

Both are more ambiverted than anything though. Still ENTJ is definitely dominant Te. We all get on like a house on fire.


----------



## johnathan.buchanan

I'm INTP my best friend is INFJ.


----------



## Jadeisamoose

ENTP

Best friends: ISFJ, ISFP, ENFP and ESFJ.
My ISFJ friend has this crazy protective attitude when it comes to me. She really acts as my filter like ninety percent of the time and spends a lot of her energy fretting over the way I conduct myself in public.
All of my closest friends are feeling types. This doesn't bother me that much, because I interact with anyone regardless of type, but it does occasionally get on my nerves. I'm not sure why this correlation exists. We aren't a group or anything, I'm friends with them and their respective circles individually. The prominent friendships are with those feeling types though. Probably because they have the patience to deal with my ranting.


----------



## Totalbrit

I'm an xNFP, my bestie is an ESFJ, and my other close friends are, ESFP, ESTJ, ESFP, and one random INTP... completely out of the mould there


----------



## snowflakes

I'm an INTP, and my best friends are ENFP and INFP


----------



## ForestPaix

I'm guessing my best friend to be ISFJ
--
Wrong, just made her do the test and she's ESFP.


----------



## Star Skywalker

I'm an INFJ, and my best friend in real life is an ENFJ. As for best friends from online, one is an ENTP, one is an ISFJ I think, but IDK because they didn't do the test( I'm just guessing because ISFJ sounds like them ), ISFP, and ENFP.


----------



## Max

I am an ESFP and my best friend is an ESFP. I am my own best friend. No human knows me better than I do.


----------



## Math geek

My three friends, from first on of those I still am close to, to most recent, ISTP, knock on wood. He is a ball of energy, note that he's more of an ambivert. He is really unpredictable and we have a few things that we share interest in. He is also able to answer most of my technology-related questions.

His friend came my way, and he's an INTJ. He is very introverted, he is quite NT focused as well. He goes to math club with me, and when I asked him why he liked math, he said order and structure. I like it because it allows for chaos, lol. He is knowledgeable about specific topics and I like to play with his tendency to simplify things in answers by confusing things.

My other friend is a fellow INTP. I really see him as an awesome friend. His friends? Not so much. They are inappropriate and chitchatty. With him, though, he is interested in hearing a new idea I have, and the same with me as he often has interesting stuff to say. He is really fun to have a one-on-one conversation with.

My brother, is a slight extravert, definitely perceiver. He is a kid, which makes things hard. I think I see the Fi-Te or Te-Fi in him, and that would mean ExFP. Of course, before I guessed at that function pair, I thought ENTP. Or ESTP. Either way, he makes Lego ships that look like they may have come from instructions, even when I saw him building it all himself. He doesn't love chess like I do. Often he'll start a sentence with"what if" although that may be just a phase.

My sister is, probably as reliably as using a measuring scale in an earthquake, an ISFP. She looks like an extravert a lot, but I don't see her in a large group often and she likes reading. She observes in a movie what couldn't have happened, with logic to explain, but it annoys me mildly when she says, "That's so fake" to every stunt or filmed danger. It's probably my Ne saying "Sure, but it looks like you're missing the point. They're expecting us to know it was fake, but the ability to perform that as well as they did should be credited and treated as a real event in the movie."

My mom is a powerful ENFP and she is doing a ton every day, incredibly doing a job, school, and our school and our activities. Often when she's mad, though, her rational arguments are in a different language to the rational I know how to speak -- the language of Fi. Her moral knowledge asking "What were you thinking?" and all of that is really hard to explain. Unfortunately I often just keep my mouth shut from what I think to be adaptation and that stresses her out. I've learned to trust my Fe a lot more, to make decisions that aren't "selfish". She is really smart and displays that in judgment.


----------



## Drewbie

I'm an ISTP and my best friend is an INFP.


----------



## melancholy

I'm not 100% positive on her type, but I think my best friend is an ENTP or xNTP.
I'm an INTJ.


----------



## action9000

I'm INTP
My best friend...He's probably ESTP


----------



## Derse Dreamer

I'm an INFP and my bestfriend is an ISFP. I just adore the shit out of her. ;p


----------



## Faunae

i'm an ENFJ and my best friend is an INTJ. very different people, in a way, but we get each other.


----------



## Subaku

I'm an ISFP and my three best friends are an ENFJ, ESTP and ISFP.

They're all Internet friends but I get along better with them than I do with anyone in my real life


----------



## Schweeeeks

I'm an INFJ. My closest friends are ESFP, INFP, ENFJ and INTJ (boyfriend).
I bond pretty quickly with Ti (dom/aux) and Fi aux. Fe dom acquaintances, but we could easily get along far more. I'm just not around enough.


----------



## Serenade

I'm an INTP.

Pretty sure my best friend was an ESFP. She was cray cray and liked to stalk all the hot boys at our school, dragging me along for the ride. 

And then they thought _I_ was stalking them! It was really her, I swear! 

Good times. Good times. :tongue:


----------



## Serenade

Subaku said:


> I'm an ISFP and my three best friends are an ENFJ, ESTP and ISFP.
> 
> They're all Internet friends but I get along better with them than I do with anyone in my real life


I had two internet friends once. One was an INFP (so annoying 'cause we had conflicting views on the world!) and the other was an INTJ. I got along better with the INTJ, haha. 

I don't talk to them anymore though. I miss the INTJ. The INFP I'm glad I don't speak to anymore x)


----------



## starwars

Im entp and my 2 closest friends are ENFP(brother) and ESFP (girl.) My ESTP brother, we get along, but not as well as the other 2


----------



## Chris Merola

I'm INFJ, and my best friends are mostly INFP, ENTP, ISFJ, and INTJ


----------



## tokillamockinghuman

I'm an INTP and she's a ISFJ, surprisingly we get along.


----------



## assascream

I'm an INFJ and my best friend is an INFP. I also had great friendship with INTJ, ISTP, ISFP, ENFJ, ESFJ


----------



## ccama16

Im an entp and my best friend is an intp but all my other close friends are enfp


----------



## ScarlettHayden

When I had a best friend she was an INTP. I'm an INTJ.


----------



## Antipode

ScarlettHayden said:


> When I had a best friend she was an INTP. I'm an INTJ.












Is that coupling legal?


----------



## Accord2

I'm an INFJ and my best friend is ENTP.


----------



## ScarlettHayden

Antipode said:


> Is that coupling legal?


I don't think so. It looked very much like this:


----------



## Kuriru

I'm an INFJ, and the best friends I've had have been an INTJ and ESFP (surprising, I know).


----------



## reveur

My best friend is a proud INTJ. I'm INFJ. We are totally gonna marry (no ****, dude).

But joking aside - seriously, we make a pretty great team.


----------



## Bassmasterzac

I'm ESTP and I think my friend is ESFP. not totally sure but he's the prime definition of a people person and a player


----------



## MelodyGirl

I have an ISTJ best friend, INFJ best friend, ENFP best friend, and INTP husband.
Can make it work with anyone.


----------



## ForestPaix

I'm an ISFP and my best friend has had two results, ESFP and ENFP, but she's more likely to be an ESFP.


----------



## Innogen

I'm an ISFP and my BFF is an ISFJ. It was kinda funny -- when she first found out, she was like "I'M JUDGMENTAL!?" and I had trouble explaining to her that a Judging preference doesn't necessarily mean you're judgmental. Kekekekeke...


----------



## RubiksCubix

I'm an INFJ and my best friend is either an ENTP or an INTJ (he tested differently both times), although I would presume that he is an INTJ.


----------



## Nyanpichu

Im an INFP i dont really have any best friends but the one ive had the longest is an ENFP


----------



## INTJcuriosity

my type:INTJ
best friend type:IxFP(almost sure N)
- Never met an INFJ neither an INTJ;
- Only one close extraverted friend (ENFJ);
- Mostly like to talk with NF;
- Mostly like to talk with girls (I'm male, I think stuff girls talk more interesting (well… not the gossip/chitchat. They proportionally talk more interesting stuff than guys)
- I'm in high school;
- Country: Brazil;

Hope I have helped.


----------



## saythe

I'm an INFP

My best friend is an ENFP


----------



## Sir Cat Mittenbuns

I'm ISFP, and my best friends are ISFP, ENFP and INFP.


----------



## xenolovegood

Enfp is mine
Isfp and infp


----------



## Navid

Estp and estp. Lol, it's fucking awesome.


----------



## ayaphotic

I'm an ENFP and my best friend is an INTJ. Because we agree on basically everything moral-wise, it's near perfect uwu


----------



## Animal

I am an ENFP and my worst friend is an ENTP. @Aha

roud:


----------



## Animal




----------



## Aha

Animal said:


> I am an ENFP and my worst friend is an ENTP. @_Aha_
> 
> roud:


thank! you are my worst friend too! D


----------



## Hordeofhedgehogs

INFP with an ENFP and a fellow INFP as friends!


----------



## Animal

Aha said:


> thank! you are my worst friend too! D





















* *


























​


----------



## WilyKyley

I'm an ENFP and my closest friends are all ENFPs, INFPs, ESFPs, or ENFJs.


----------



## Son of Sun

My brother is my best friend and he is an INTP. He's less emotional like I am and more logical and skeptical. Kinda like the other side of the coin from me.


----------



## B00Bz

I am redoing this since I've learned more about MBTI:
ENFP
ESFP
ESTP
ESFP
ENTP
INFJ
INTP
INTP
INFP
ESFP
INTJ

I'm ESFP.


----------



## stephybear

Infj with an Intp best friend.


----------



## within_a_dream

I'm an INFJ. My bestfriend is an ENFJ. I have two other close friends who are ESFJ and ISFP.


----------



## Zyranne

My best friend is an INFP, same as me.


----------



## miss.intensity

I'm an ISFJ and my best friend is an INTJ. (On a related note, my ex-best friend is an ISTJ).


----------



## Vanderlyle

ISFP, my best friend is an ENFP


----------



## pukeyshibas

I'm an INTP.
Two of my close friends are INTJs, and another close friend is INFJ.


----------



## AdroElectro

I'm an ENFP best friends with an INFP.


----------



## ozzy

I'm an ENFP and my best mate is an ISTP but were so unbelievably similar its weird XD i mean in some ways were like opposites aswell, its weird but we come out with the same random crap and all that! man its just funny as balls!!


----------



## thenarrator

My best friends (can't pick just one) are:

ISFP
ENTJ
INTJ 
ESFP

I am INFJ.


----------



## SilverroseAnkh

Me:INFP/INTP
Friends:INTJ, ISTJ, and probably an ENFJ


----------



## lookslikeiwin

I'm an INTP. I've had a number of besties over time. Most have been Fe/Ti users like myself.

I've considered a couple ENTP guys as kind of best friends (one is my brother).
In elementary school my best friend was an ENFJ. She's still my good friend today. We were each other's maids of honor.
In high school, ENFJ and I joined a group of friends and I am still close to an INFJ and an ISFJ from that group.

In college, I had three best friends that layered themselves.
-I met ESFP at the new church I joined. She thought I was funny. I was just happy I had a friend.
-I met ISTP when we failed a class and had to retake it together. He thought I was awesome. I thought he was awesome.
-I met (I?)NTJ also at church. She and I shared story ideas.
-ISTP fell out of touch when we no longer had classes in common.
-ESFP roomed with me, and then ditched me without warning and we fell out of touch.
-NTJ and I don't chat as much because I moved after college, but we still could contact each other if we wanted.

Now I am married to an ENTJ guy I met toward the end of school.
Over the past year, I've become very close to another INTP I initially met in high school, and I'm not sure if anyone has ever known me so well as her. Its hard to feel close to people who don't get what you're passionate about, and although NTJ girl from college was pretty into stories and stuff, her level of passion for it was much more practical 

I've got some other good friends that are ENFPs, but I don't feel quite as close to them. I also have known another ESFP pretty much my entire life, but we haven't been close since kindergarten.

So people who left the most impact on me were all Ti/Fe users and/or NTs.


----------



## lookslikeiwin

ozzy said:


> I'm an ENFP and my best mate is an ISTP but were so unbelievably similar its weird XD i mean in some ways were like opposites aswell, its weird but we come out with the same random crap and all that! man its just funny as balls!!


I know an ENFP/ISTP married couple. Its pretty weird  ENFP parents more like an ENTP though so I guess it all works out okay. I would have thought she was a TP, except functionally she uses Fi/Te for certain.


----------



## Windblownhair

I'm an INFJ and my best friends are ESFJ and INFP.


----------



## Jrhd437

I'm an INTP.

I don't do friends, but family members I get along with the most are ISFJ and INTJ.


----------



## SmartasJoe

I'm an INTJ and my best friend is an INFP.


----------



## kayaycee.

I'm an ENFJ, and my best friends tend to be INFPs, INTJs, ESTPs, and INFJs.


----------



## JackSparroww

I have no friends, but one person I trust. He's an INFJ.


----------



## Senpai00

I'm an INFJ and one of my best friends is an ISFJ and the other an INTP. Its much easier to understand my ISFJ friend and we work really well together as a team and understand each other pretty well. My INTP friend has much in common with me all though she can be pretty hard to understand sometimes and doesn't like talking out her feelings. But I've been great friends with both of them for years.


----------



## Schweeeeks

INFJ. Best friends are ESFP, ENFJ and INFP. I consider my SO to be my closest friend, my partner in crime, my confidante...he's INTJ.


----------



## lumostartarus

I'm an INFP and my best friend/boyfriend is an ISTP. My close friends are ENTJ, INTP, ENFP, ISFP and ESxP.


----------



## JKRfan

I'm an INTP an one of my best friends is an ENTP. We're like bother and sister, it's a very odd connection, but it's great! =)

I think we both get along so well because of all our shared functions and both of us being such rare types. We can relate to each other in a way that we can't with most other people.


----------



## raskoolz

XNFP.
My three closest friends are ESTJ, ISTJ, and ISFP.
I seem to be strangely attracted with pragmatic people. 
Although for the most part, I do wish I had a more intuitive connection in my relationships.


----------



## ALittleSalt

I'm an INFP. 

My oldest, closest friends are INTP and ENFP. Weirdly, most of my friends made in recent years are Js (INTJ, INFJ, ENTJ), including my ENTJ SO. I guess needs change!


----------



## olonny

I'm an ENTP I don't exactly have ONE best friend, I actually strugle with the idea of having just one best friend, thus I guess I have three; two INTPs and - the one I internally believe to be my real best friend - an ENFJ. 
The thing I must share for a person to be a really good friend of mine is the N function. I don't have any problems being friends with S types, I actually have quite a lot of them, but on the long run I want to have deep profound conversations about politics, theory, linguistics, future and stuff like that.


----------



## Kafeidian




----------



## Kafeidian

INFJ. Don't believe in best friend- way too many people in this world/ in my life- too limiting.

But I must say that ENFP's truly get me. They voice what I feel inside- what I try to hide.
Interesting conversations and not needy. Unfortunately only 3 in my life but currently far away.

INTP's- slightly similar- awesome conversations. Have only met one. Wish there were more.

ISTP's- Help me stay grounded and yet enjoy it. (one back home)

My current situation:
One roommate/ friend an ESFP. Get along super well, learn practical life skills (which I need) but lack deep conversations.
And, two INFP's. Easy to be with and moisten my intuition.


----------



## 1yesman9

I'm an intp

best friends,

INTP
ENTP
ENTP
INFP


----------



## allergy

I'm an ISTP and my best friend is an ISFJ. She cooks me food and lets me stay over for days. It's amazing.


----------



## The Hatter

I'm an ENTP, and my slaves are INTJ, ENFP, ENFJ and INFJs.


----------



## Deejaz

I'm an INFJ with an INTJ bestie, we go way back .
I have a close friend who is an ENFP, love her to death, we laugh all the time, takes away all of my worries.. but I really don't want to break her of from her bestfriend~ who she's always with and who I get really annoyed at.


----------



## cigarette

intj. best friends are entp and infp


----------



## P.Jul

INFJ. My best friend is an ENFP, and I have two other close friends who are ENFP, and another who is ENFJ.


----------



## Trademark

Estp, Infp, Esfj


----------



## Grad0507

I'm an INFJ and my best friend is INFP. (At least I think he's my best friend...)


----------



## VinnieBob

I/ENFP and I do hafta admit I am amazed how relaxed and freehe is around others


----------



## Ummon

Best friend is ENFJ 2w1. I'm INFJ 8w9.

Other closest friends are INFJ, INFP, ESTJ 5, ENTP 5, INTP.


----------



## Mair

Well, nowadays I feel that my mother and my brother are my best friends and they're both ENTJs.


----------



## OhDarling

I'm ESTJ and my best friend is ISFJ.


----------



## Aletheia

I am an INFJ and my best friend since kindergarten would be an ENFP. Throughout the years we grew apart a bit, but remained close and when we'd see each other it would always be the same. She was hit by a drunk driver and died 2 years ago. A really strange part of that for me, and what I don't tell many people, is that I had a dream that she died prior to it happening. I dreamed that all these people were agonizingly sad about someone having died. Before I woke up, I realized that the person was her. I still can't really think of it as more than a coincidence, really. That day, after the dream, I had a lunch date with her, so that's where my mind went to subconsciously, I guess. I even told her about my dream, kind of lightheartedly.

She was the most unwaveringly beautiful person I've ever met and probably will ever meet.


----------



## lazydaisy

I'm an INFP and my mom who is cool AF is also an INFP. My best friends are INFP, ENFP, and INFJ (actually she thinks she's INFJ but I think she's ENFJ).


----------



## SmilingWriter

Enfp here. He's an Entj. We started the friendship while I was still in my shell, but we're still best friends.


----------



## tanstaafl28

Pretty sure my best friends are INTP/ENTP types, but I married an ISTJ.


----------



## Hei

I'm an INTJ and my best friend is an ENFP <3


----------



## ai.tran.75

I'm closest with my esfp cousin and istp husband - but if family is excluded 
My best girlfriends are - ENTP , INFP and intp 
Best guy friend - isfp and ENTP 

Lots of Ps I guess


----------



## R45tx

I'm an INFJ 4w5. My two best friends are ISTP 5w6 and, coincidentally, also INFJ 4w5. They as well as my other close friends tend to be introverts, with mostly intuitives and mostly feelers.


----------



## Darkbloom

ENFJ with ISFJ best friend


----------



## LeylaLMP

I am an ENFP and my two absolute best friends happen to be ENFPs as well - imagine us talking....:crazy:


----------



## dreamlight

I'm an INTJ with an INFJ best friend.


----------



## feel like an alien

my best friend is an entj (intj myself) we used to enjoy just watching things from the sidelines and having deep discussions.


----------



## enitsirp

Am probably an ESFJ with an ESTJ best friend


----------



## Absolute_Eb

INFJ...this question realized that I've added a new "best friend" recently, and I've also kind of lost contact with another...Anyways, my oldest best friend is an INFP, and the other two mentioned are ENFJ (out of touch a bit) and ENFP (new friend...the ENFP has never tested, but he's a typical scatterbrained, quirky, sociable, and empathetic type). Hooray for new friends! And I must get in touch with the ENFJ soon


----------



## Bel Esprit

INFP
Three closest friends are: ENFJ, INFJ, and ENFP.

Other friends are: ISTJ, ESFJ, INFJ, ENTJ, INTJ, and ESFJ and ENFJ.





LeylaLMP said:


> I am an ENFP and my two absolute best friends happen to be ENFPs as well - imagine us talking....


I've never seen craziness like a group of EXFPs in a room. 

Most of my co-workers are ENFPs with an exception of one ESFP, so witness this on a daily basis.


----------



## cake

Existentialismz said:


> I've never seen craziness like a group of EXFPs in a room.
> 
> Most of my co-workers are ENFPs with an exception of one ESFP, so witness this on a daily basis.


I wanna work where you work, that sounds aweeeesome


----------



## JasmineDarlene

I'm an INFJ and my best friend is an ENFJ/ ENFP (they're so awesome!) and I have a friend who is an INTP (Also awesome  )


----------



## Nei

INFP, my best friend is ISFJ.

She's one of the kindest, most lovely people I know, and first I decided to open up to and didn't regret it


----------



## metaphor

I'm INFP 4w5 
closest friends -- ENTP ENFP and ISTJ


----------



## Victarion

INTP, and my best friend is ESFP.


----------



## Crystall

I'm an ENFP and I've had two really amazing best friends at different times who were ENTJ girls (both moved away). Have also had several ESFJ best friends, but it isn't the same as with the ENTJs. Also have a female INTJ that I've been close friends with since we were six.


----------



## Metalize

If she took the test as a kid, she probably would have tested as ESFP. 
Nowadays, she would likely be ISTJ. We get along to the point of finishing each other's thoughts.

They say MBTI stays with you for life, but... with a lifetime of undeserved negative experiences to her naturally sensitive/kind personality, I think her type's been warped permanently. 

:crying: Great, now I'm sad.


----------



## chanelle

I'm intp and so is my best friend.


----------



## Pinina

Me: ESTJ
One of my friends, in some ways the closest: ENFP
Another firend, in some other ways the closest: ENTJ
And a third friend, just because I can (well, he is close as well) hasn't tested, but I think he's ENTP/ENFP. Probably the first.

And yea, I tend to draw myself to N-people.


----------



## personific

I'm an ENTP, and my best friends are all xNFPs with one INTP.


----------



## applechan53

My best friend (this being "friend" as it is considered by me, a highly-introverted INTJ) is also an INTJ. But for all that, we agree on surprisingly little and are actually very different. Still, we get along well and it's always a pleasure to talk with her.


----------



## Oniby

I'm an INTJ and I have three best friends: an INFJ, an INFP and an ESTP.


----------



## zombiefishy

I'm INFP and my best friend is INFJ.


----------



## redspades

I'm an INTJ, my best friend is an ISFP.


----------



## Juiz

I am an INFJ. I have a few friends I consider good and close to me, and we get along well, but I still hesitate to call them my best friends because I don't necessarily tell them everything about myself and we don't talk all the time or see each other in person. These friends are ESFP, ISFP, ISTJ, INTP. My ESFP friend rarely talks to me but when we do, she's having a hard time figuring out her boyfriend. If it's the ISFP, we are talking about our music and anime interests. ISTJ is usually caught sleeping or working when I message her. And my INTP friend and I get into deep conversations and bicker a lot to each other. I'd say I enjoy talking to him most though, even though we end up disagreeing here and there at least he will open up my mind. Lol


----------



## melancholy

My best friend just took the test and told me she's ESTP. (I'm an INTJ)
I was not expecting that.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

I'm not entirely sure what she is but I wanna say INFJ, and I'm an INFP. We're really not all that what I consider to be close (that sounds awful....but I'm really picky,) but I talk to her more frequently than anyone else, and she gets me better than anyone I currently know...so, I guess she's the best out of all the friends I've got now.

She's very forceful with a lot of pride, and family-oriented. We have quite a few common interests.


----------



## StranGaaa Danjjja

im intp best friend is entp


----------



## Tiffany

I am an intp and she is an enfj


----------



## niss

I'm an ISTJ. Best friends are:

ENFP
INTJ
ESTJ
ISFJ
ISTJ
ESFJ


----------



## INFJRoanna

I'm an INFJ and my best friend is an ISTJ :happy:


----------



## NurseCat

I'm an INFJ with an INTJ for a best friend.


----------



## carmilla

I'm INFP, she's ENFP, but my other close friends are INFP as well


----------



## Rainbow Eyes

I'm enfp and my best friend is infp.


----------



## HoldenCawffled

My two best friends that I sometimes go out with and hang out and travel are, one is INTJ, and the other is like borderline INTJ/INTP. And I'm an INTP through and through.

Then my best friend in my hometown is ENFP.


----------



## ENTJudgement

Most of my friends are ENTJs.


----------



## Merry in Sunshine

I'm an ENFJ and my best friend is an ENFP.


----------



## Dao

I'm an INTJ and my best friend is ISFP. We've learned a lot from each other.


----------



## DePuppet

*My personality type: INXJ
My closest friend(s) : ISTJ and a INFJ
*


----------



## Vermilion Bird

I'm INFP and I have 3 friends that I am particularly close with. One is another INFP and the other 2 are INTJs (all female).


----------



## hksfdgknsjbdklrafbku

I'm an INFP my two best friends are INTP and ESTJ


----------



## luizabes

I'm ENFP, best friend INTP.


----------



## Sily

I am an INFP and my absolute bestest friend in the whole world is an ISFJ.


----------



## Fuzzystorm

I'm an INxP and some of my closest friends have included:

ISFJ
ESFJ
INFP
ESFP


----------



## Ntuitive

Interestingly the stereotype is real in my case. ENFP and my two best friends happen to be INTJs.


----------



## TheEpicPolymath

My best friend is an ISTJ.


----------



## xForgottenOne

INTJ here, I have two best friends. One of them is ESFJ, we have a lot of fun and she's a real emotional support to me. The other one is INTP, we have highly intellectual conversations and it feels like we can really understand each other.


----------



## biggytalls

I am an INFP, and my best friend is an INTP


----------



## zoibat

Two of my close friends are an ISFP and an ENFP. My bestest friend is an ESFP or ESTP.


----------



## bleghc

INFP and best friend is ENFJ.


----------



## melebula

My two best friends are ENFP and INTP


----------



## ENTJess

I've known my best friend since middle school and she is an ESTP. I'm an ENTJ.


----------



## welcomeparade

I am an ENFP and my best friend is an ENTP.


----------



## Blue Soul

I'm an INTJ and my best friend is an ENTP. We connect very well mentally and love to argue over things together. We have the same functions in the same order but with introversion/extroversion reversed, so we're very different but similar in some ways.


----------



## Anakinium

I am an INTJ, and my absolute best friend is an INFP. My two other good friends are INFJ and ENFJ.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

3w4 INTP. "Best friends" with a 4w5 INTJ who doesn't even talk to me anymore and instead chooses to talk to her INFJ friend who blocked me on Twitter.


----------

